

An Inside Look at Google BigQuery [pdf] - politician
https://cloud.google.com/files/BigQueryTechnicalWP.pdf

======
politician
Abstract:

"This white paper introduces Google BigQuery, a fully-managed and cloud- based
interactive query service for massive datasets. BigQuery is the external
implementation of one of the company’s core technologies whose code name is
Dremel. This paper discusses the uniqueness of the technology as a cloud-
enabled massively parallel query engine, the differences between BigQuery and
Dremel, and how BigQuery compares with other technologies such as
MapReduce/Hadoop and existing data warehouse solutions."

